

Chromebook for $130 on Acer's Official EBay Site - samspenc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251317512262

======
autotravis
Crazy deal. I would buy one if I needed a new machine right now. Then I would
use this:
[https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton](https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton)

